# Need Owners Manual for Nissan X-Trail 2003



## xtraildriver (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I need a manual for a Nissan X-Trail (2003) 2.2 Di 4x4 - 84 kW (114 HP).
Does someone have a PDF or can provide me with a link?
Google seems to deliver only useless links.

Many thanks in advance

c ya 

xtraildriver


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Have you visited the Australian forum?
Since the diesel xtrail is sold there, maybe someone has one.


Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

